# Sundon chalk pits underground tunnels.



## lutonman12 (Sep 13, 2008)

After seeing a few threads knocking about on these myself and my "partner in crime!!!"Prendy decided to go and have a look for ourselves!!!
I for one was quite impressed with what we found (and not at all scared honest!!!lmao!!!)
after a bit of a mosey about we starting finding holes in the ground!!!













Then there was the obligatory "you go first,no you go first routine!!"lol prendy drew the short straw!!!




















Then it was my turn!!





And were in!!

















This was just one room jobby!!!So on to the next!!!






this entrance looked bit tight but we found this not far away.






So in we went



























At the end of the tunnel was a room with a huge "silo" thingy above us(not sure what is was used for??)











And the entrance with the ladder!!












We'd seen pics of bigger tunnels here so we were off on the hunt!!
Soon enough we found this.....


















Im gonna try and do these in order but it was very dark and a bit confusing so i just pointed and shot!!!






















There turned out to be a couple of entrances.














































Another entrance






Then back to the start!!!





We were quite happy with what we found and both came out into the sunlight smiling (And squinting!!!)

Quite a good system of tunnels and pitch black down there!!!Not exactly the catacombs but its a start!!!



Thanks for looking.......(sorry it was a bit "pic heavy"!!!)

If your in the area its well worth a look.
Thanks to the guys who posted about this before wouldnt have known it was there otherwise.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 13, 2008)

Any history about this place?

Looks interesting tho


----------



## prendy79 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## prendy79 (Sep 13, 2008)

great day out, everywhere we went we found something cool.

pics came out good considering we couldn't see feck all!!!

Time to invest in a better torch me thinks................


----------



## huggles (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahh, the calk pits. It's two minutes from where I normally live and I've been there waaaaaaaay too many times.

Right next to where your first shots were taken is where the quarry train line used to be and if you look around you can see where the heavy foundations were - probably for cranes? If you do a google search you'll find pictures of what the trains used to look like and an old basic map of the place.

That second area does have a nasty feeling to it, doesn't it. Some days it's ok, others it smells of paraffin. Apparently a lot of unexplained accidents happened there with trains catching fire for no reason etc. Not that I really believe it. Did you take a look at the fishing area? It's a nice ten minute walk. Oh, and you can try the landfill site if you're relaly bored. 

http://www.explorationing.com/?p=9


----------



## prendy79 (Sep 14, 2008)

huggles said:


> Ahh, the calk pits. It's two minutes from where I normally live and I've been there waaaaaaaay too many times.
> 
> Right next to where your first shots were taken is where the quarry train line used to be and if you look around you can see where the heavy foundations were - probably for cranes? If you do a google search you'll find pictures of what the trains used to look like and an old basic map of the place.
> 
> That second area does have a nasty feeling to it, doesn't it. Some days it's ok, others it smells of paraffin. Apparently a lot of unexplained accidents happened there with trains catching fire for no reason etc. Not that I really believe it. Did you take a look at the fishing area? It's a nice ten minute walk. Oh, and you can try the landfill site if you're relaly bored.



i lived right next to the main entrance in upper sundon for a bit and used to walk round there every day with my dog but this was my 1st time in the tunnels, found one entrance before that we didn't manage to find this time, i think there is alot more that we haven't seen yet. saw alot of entrances that had been filled in but then through gaps in concrete looked clear.

even what we saw in the pics we couldn't really see as it was as dark as gary glitter's soul!!

definate re-visit with better gear.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 14, 2008)

Another good adventure, chaps. Interesting place and looked fun.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 14, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Another good adventure, chaps. Interesting place and looked fun.



Like ferrets down a rabbit hole. Sure looks good


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 14, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Like ferrets down a rabbit hole...



   Yes, I liked that first pic of just the hands showing at the top of that tiny hole.


----------

